# Hap sp "All red" Lake Edward or Kyoga Flameback



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I purchased these as Hap sp All red as juvies. I am curious if this is the strain from Lake Edward or the Lake Kyoga Flameback. Let me know what you think.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this is the all red Kyoga aka Kyoga flameback
xris


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of what the lake edward strain would look like? I have 3 different strains of all red. One which I know is Kyoga, the one we just identified and another. I am trying to figure out how they are different and how to identify them.


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope mine look like this.. that is if they are what I was told.


----------

